# Pan Cyans - Cyanescens - POTENT MUSHROOMS



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2011)

has anyone successfully cultivated these OR tried these?
if so....you should seriously consider creating a tutorial on cultivating these things on rollitup...

i have never even tried OR heard of them in my parts.
only cubez around here...

can these be cultivated using the pf tek?
or can it only be done with casings?

here are some images of these 'blue meanies"


----------



## thehairyllama (Jan 16, 2011)

Those are sexy =D


----------



## thehairyllama (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.shroomery.org/8421/Panaeolus-cyanescens-FAQ



This is extremely crude, but I hear it works. 
Prepare a spore syringe using the prints. 
Prepare PF Tek type jars, it is not necessary to use as much substrate as you usually would. Inoculate the jars, using plenty of spore solution. 
Grow the jars out somewhere warm. Mid 90's seems to work fine. 
Wait until they are fully colonized and give them a couple more days. 
Get yourself some fresh cow or horse manure (a dried out cow patty worked fine) mix with a little vermiculite and water to get the proper moisture. You want about 2 cups of shit cake. Nuke it in the microwave, or pressure cooker. 
Put some wet perlite in the bottom of a plastic container, shoe box size works great. Crumble the shit and a colonized cake together over the perlite. This should be covered, placed somewhere dark and warm until it is colonized, about 6 days. 
Case with a thin layer of properly moistened peat moss/calcium carbonate mix. Definitely less than 1/2" thick. Give it a couple of days then introduce light from a florescent or window light. Give it fresh air, but keep the humidity high. Lower the temperature a little if you can. Expect a couple of large flushes which start in less than two weeks, and are about 3 days apart.

_[SIZE=-2]by ambrose[/SIZE]_​ *Tek 2:*

Germinate spores on Nutrient Agar, under as sterile an environment as possible. Transfer to fresh plates. Take a good pure plate and directly inoculate into Substrate mentioned before, in Jars. Wait 5- 14 days depending on quantity of inoculate. shake jars, and lay out in trays. Case with a very thin layer of casing soil. Cover for 24-48 hours. Remove cover and place in grow box(whatever you use to fruit in). Pins visible at 5 days from casing. Buttons at day 7, mature fruit at day10-17 depending on grow box environment.
A high evaporation rate, while maintaining moisture content of casing is all that is necessary. 
I would say they are easier then most cubensis strains. Not all cubensis strains though. The manure based substrate does not contaminate easily, until you have gotten allot of flushes. Rye grain substrates contaminate easier, and result in small shrooms. 
I found the mycelium to be quit resistant to contaminants, and very aggressive. It just LOOKS weak. It is a colony of fine threads, wispy. Cubensis just happens to be ROPY, and thick. So comparing the two by appearance would suggest weak mycelium for the Cops. They are not weak!!!! 
When growing any shroom on an off-substrate, the mycelium will be less then ideal. I have no air pumps, no heating element, nothing high tek. If you saw the set up, you would think I was pulling your leg. 
My indoor environment, with the AC on always remains between 74- 84 F approx. I use shallow casings, so internal temps within the substrate are never extreme. I did find the Cops. like slightly lower vegetative temps. but not LOW. The range of temps in my home, have grown mexicana, tampanensis, cubensis, and the Cops. Any subtropical shroom will produce in a relatively broad range of temps. 
Cubensis, and Pans./Cops., mexicana, tampanensis, and all the other subtropicals, require no COLD SHOCKING. They really don't require any kind of major temperature change. I think the internal temperature change from Jar, to casing is sufficient. Maintaining a constant temperature of 80 F throughout the grow cycle: germination, vegetative, and fruiting. You still get fruits. 
Manipulating temperature at the various stages of growth for subtropical shrooms, acts as an optimizer, it is not a necessity. You final product will happen quicker. 
With the Cop.s, I don't think a day or two faster is worth the effort. From Spore to Spore in six weeks MAX. 
pure cultures in two weeks. 
pure spawn two weeks later, MAX. 
Pins in five days from casing. 
Mature sporulating caps in 10 days from pins, MAX. 
Usually much faster. The first flush takes the longest, because the mycelium is so young. Once the mycelium reaches that peak, it happens much faster. 
Cultures run plates in 3-5 days. 
2 cups substrate colonized in 3-7 days. 
Pins at 5 days from casing. 
Mushrooms at 10-12 days from casing. 
At optimum temps, and environmental conditions, with peak mycelium in culture, every 16-24 days. This in a very low tek indoor setup. Times are approximated!!! The stuff is fast. 
Outdoors in a rubbermaid with perlite humidification, on my back porch. Fruits matured in three days. So that's 14 days from culture to spore. 
_[SIZE=-2]by teonan[/SIZE]_​ *Tek 3:*

Use Birdseed spawn to inoculate pasteurized straw. Mix well and pack into a clear tray and cover the top with tinfoil (punch a few small holes with a needle for ventilation). For the spawn run temp, around 80-86 deg will provide the fastest growth. Once colonization is complete (this species is FAST-often only 1 week is needed) case the tray with a thin layer of sterile peat/limestone (4-6 parts peat, 1 part limestone). Now the casing shouldn't be too thick-just enough to cover the surface. Recover the tray with tinfoil and allow the casing to become colonized (check it in about 1-2 days). When you see the mycelium peekin' up, remove the tinfoil and place the tray into a humidified grow chamber. Temps should be around 73-75 deg. F. Within one week the trays will EXPLODE with fruits. They will be small but very potent-nice inky blue stains here and there.​


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 16, 2011)

jeeeeeeze those look dank


----------



## weasels911 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, they can be grown on brf cakes, but need to modify the pf tek. You need to mix manure with you cakes. Here is a good link.
http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/10998884/page/1







I recently tried to cultivate some of these in the past couple of months. I got a syringe from ralphsters, and grew them out. The cakes didn't produce much and the fruits looked like most cubes I've seen and not pans...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2011)

yeah you can grow those pf tec if you add manure in the cake..... the woodlover mushrooms are potant has fuck to... try some azurez


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 16, 2011)

If you want to cultivate in large quantities then these "blue meanies" are not the best choice; probably the worst. But if your looking for a "mind gutter" type of experience with "Jahweh" appearing outside your window then these straw like creatures will pave the way 

I know of ONE good man who cultivates these like a true professional


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> If you want to cultivate in large quantities then these "blue meanies" are not the best choice; probably the worst. But if your looking for a "mind gutter" type of experience with "Jahweh" appearing outside your window then these straw like creatures will pave the way
> 
> I know of ONE good man who cultivates these like a true professional


lol one dry gram of that shit will send you fyling.....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol one dry gram of that shit will send you fyling.....


You're right about that mang! Usually an oz. of those sell for about double the price of an oz. of the Cubensis types... and for that reason alone!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2011)

weasels911 said:


> I recently tried to cultivate some of these in the past couple of months. I got a syringe from ralphsters, and grew them out. The cakes didn't produce much and the fruits looked like most cubes I've seen and not pans...


sounds more like you bought psilocybe cyanescens spores, not panaeolus cyanescens.
you said they looked like most cubez you've seen?
were they wavy caps when opened?




ndangerspecimen101 said:


> If you want to cultivate in large quantities then these "blue meanies" are not the best choice; probably the worst. But if your looking for a "mind gutter" type of experience with "Jahweh" appearing outside your window then these straw like creatures will pave the way
> 
> I know of ONE good man who cultivates these like a true professional


if i do cultivate pan cyans, i just want to see how they are.
im a sucker for comparing the effects of certain strains and varieties of mushrooms 
no bulk necessary.

even if i did and tried to sell them, i couldn't because i'd want to charge way high for them and most of my friends and client ell dont know the difference between mushroom strains.
they dont even know what a cubensis is.

as far as they know they call them "gold caps"


----------



## weasels911 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nah syringe says pan cyan and bought from pan section not cube... They could have mixed it up but I did not.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2011)

weasels911 said:


> Nah syringe says pan cyan and bought from pan section not cube... They could have mixed it up but I did not.


thats lame as fuck!

hmmm...
after reading about where to get pan cyan spores....most syringe distributers seem un-trustworthy.

i say buying spore prints and making your own syringe.
thats what imma do if i grow these lil fuckers


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 16, 2011)

True. 90% of people who purchase mushrooms don't even know what Cubensis means lols... so to markup the price would be a little confusing to them. I chuckled at the fact that deem every mushroom as the Golden Cap... well, Golden Caps are the most populate mushroom afterall


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 16, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> thats lame as fuck!
> 
> hmmm...
> after reading about where to get pan cyan spores....most syringe distributers seem un-trustworthy.
> ...


Of course, be self-sufficient!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 16, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> True. 90% of people who purchase mushrooms don't even know what Cubensis means lols... so to markup the price would be a little confusing to them.


people need to be educated...

but i guess most people dont have a fascination of these wonderful substances, as you and I do 

i get irritated with spoiled little brats that won't add an extra 5 bucks for an 8th of extremely potent, fresh cubensis....
compared to the other guy down the street, charging $5 less an 8th and the product being 2-3 times less potent AND older then mine.

maybe if i just gave them a gram they'd shut the fuck up and smile =]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 16, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> people need to be educated...
> 
> but i guess most people dont have a fascination of these wonderful substances, as you and I do
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true shaman 

Agreed! People take for granted greatly crafted psychedelics... they'll soon see that quality is worth paying for 

It's like going to the grocery store and buying bruised apples... who the fuck wants bruised apples?


----------



## edsmith (Oct 27, 2014)

isn't look like albino a+??




HeatlessBBQ said:


> has anyone successfully cultivated these OR tried these?
> if so....you should seriously consider creating a tutorial on cultivating these things on rollitup...
> 
> i have never even tried OR heard of them in my parts.
> ...


iz


----------



## canndo (Oct 30, 2014)

Dont bother selling the potent varieties. My experience is that they generally eat too much, have a bad experience and then blame the mushroom.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 31, 2014)

Considering the track record of people not listening when I tell them "these are really strong take this much less than you usually do," I emphatically agree with what Canndo said. Eating cube doses of those is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 31, 2014)

When we start up soon we plan of growing a few kinds of cubensis and the pan cambodians. I've really only eaten cubes so far. No prob chowing down a quarter (except chewing). Should I expect the pan cambodians to provide a much different trip or just require much less to get there? Intend to make some extract when done, how would this differ from cubensis extract.

Once I bought and expensive ass eight of some mushrooms, he said they were some thai strain and no one else had them (mostly crumbles but looked different than cubes). I split the eight between a few of us and ate some molly. It seemed they were some pretty strong fungus for only eating less than a gram but my perceptions was skewed. That was long ago and knew little of the differences in strains.


----------



## skuba (Nov 1, 2014)

I had less than a gram of cyanescens in a chocolate and got spuuun, i could hardly see to get out of the woods. This was a quarter of a chocolate... some people ate a whole chocolate and freaked the fuck out. 

still probably the coolest mushroom experience i've had, these felt completely different than any other mushroom i've had


----------



## canndo (Nov 4, 2014)

Yup, they are different.


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 21, 2015)

Pans were my first. And they are what got me into shrooms in the first place. The ones I had even tasted better than the cubes I usually have.


----------



## skuba (Jun 22, 2015)

Funny you dug this up, I got to eat some cyans just the other day


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 23, 2015)

Just got back into growing after a two year hiatus. Self-improvement. This page came up on google. Go figure. Oh yeah. Cyans are awesome.


----------

